# Two Week Notice



## Deadly Sushi

Ive been given my 2 week notice at work.


----------



## RoadKing

Sorry to hear that,Sush


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

Paul , that's truly bad news . Do You have an alternative plan to get through this ?


----------



## Hutchman

Well, that sucks!


----------



## pirate_girl

.. you know we're here for you.. what the heck happened?


----------



## DaveNay

Wait...they gave you two weeks notice?!

Spend the two weeks on their internet looking for a job.


----------



## American Woman

Sushi take a deep breath.....you have 2 weeks to look for another job. There ARE jobs out there if you aren't picky. Take what you can get to stay above water for now, and then look for something you are going to enjoy.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Paul , that's truly bad news . Do You have an alternative plan to get through this ?


 
Not so much, no. I will have unemployment, but that isnt much of a solution. 
I cant spend those 2 weeks looking. They are keeping tight track of what I do. It took me 10 minutes just to type this because Im going from screen to screen. I wish I can give you more details but its hard to type. Like a idiot I had tears running down my face twice in the last 3 hours.


----------



## darroll

Be careful as to what you do at work. They can legally watch your surfing habits.
Use your home computer.
Give a resume to everyone you know (your line of work). It’s easier to find a job when you have one.


----------



## Galvatron

Sushi deep breaths this could be a good sign......do not think of this as you were not good in what you done as jobs are being lost in all areas with the credit crunch.

be sure to think careful on your next move.....maybe it's time to pack up and go for something new and extreme......feel free to PM me to blow of steam.

remember to leave on good terms so you get a good reference.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Sushi - sorry to hear about the job.

MODERATOR'S NOTE:  This thread is in the "Seriously Speaking" forum.  Please keep all replies civilized!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Paul, really sorry to hear about this.

Jim


----------



## Spiffy1

That really sucks, Sushi; yet, I can't help but imagine that this could be your spring board to better things.

By coincidence, last week I wasn't even given two weeks or hours for that matter.   However, I wasn't surprised - I had already given six weeks notice months earlier so I'd have time to persue other employers, but had somehow allowed myself to be talked into staying on while I was looking - when I seen the signs of personell cuts coming, it was near obvious to me that I'd be on the list.  A bit wierd no doubt, but I had no need to shed tears over somewhere I didn't think I belonged - at least with so many paradigms causing a vicious circle that improvements often seemed far more insurmountable than they should have been.    

Good luck Sushi!  This is Sushi's thread, please don't hijack it over me [of course, if you know of the perfect job in Sioux Falls, feel free to PM!].


----------



## urednecku

Sushi, sorry to hear it, but it might be the best for you, IF you will look at it that way. Now you HAVE to move on, it was too hard to do a few months ago, and I know the feeling. Go back to the threads where we all gave you all those job ideas, and pick something. You have our best wishes with you. 
Now,
Get off yer back side & 
 _*JUST DO IT!!!*_


----------



## rback33

Sushi,
You know I have always been a big supporter. This will be rough, but this might be the best thing for you. There are tons of opportunities out there. Find one and grab it. I'll PM you later.  I still have your resume FWIW.


----------



## mak2

I truly have never been given a 2 week notice.  Usually it is something like "Hey mak2, get your shit and get out".  Geez surf their net, use their paper to print your reseumes. No not really they must be pretty nice if they gave you two weeks to let you know to start hunting a job.  When the guys down at the factory heard about a layoff they would locktite the presses and stuff.  They must trust you too.


----------



## fogtender

Cool, now you can go and find a job that you "LIKE" instead of the one that you hate.

You will find that after a few days from work, you will start to feel good about not being there at all and then start wondering why you didn't leave them sooner.

Good luck, you will be a lot happier doing something you like in a place that likes you.

Bit rough getting kicked out of the perviberal "Nest", but staying in a place that you don't like isn't very healthy either.


----------



## Tractors4u

Sushi, like others have said, it is a surprise that they are giving you 2 weeks.  Like others have said, use the time wisely and be nice to your employer.  Don't abuse this time.  There are obviously some decent people there to let you stay 2 weeks.  Don't burn any bridges.  You never know, things could change in two weeks.


----------



## Trakternut

Y'know, Paul, in 1981 I started working for a grain company here.  After awhile, I began to hate the place. However, it was all I knew and I was afraid to step out, always looking for another job, but never going after one.  I endured a drunk boss who took his problems out on me and a couple of other guys. Then, in 1988, they cut the crew back. A junior employee should have been the one let go, but he drank beer with the boss in the evenings, so it was me who got two weeks notice. I did my job to the best of my abilities right up until quitting time the last day. I got a decent severance plus unemployment so I wasn't left to starve.  That's when I turned to trucking and worked in that field for the biggest part of 19 yrs.
  Getting shoved out the door of that grain elevator was a good deal for me.  There were pangs, off and on, but they subsided while I got adjusted to a new life.
  It's scary to find yourself in this scenario, but it's not fatal.  Like others have said; find a job to pay the bills and keep searching for something that you love to do.
  It was once said that if you do what you love, you will never work another day in your life. I've found it to be true.
  Now, go get 'em!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Sush--

This is a blessing in disguise.  All I can tell you is we've all been fired/laid off at one point or another.  Here is your chance to move on to better opportunities.

Best of luck, we're all pullin' for ya.




Also an opportunity to get out of Chi-town.  Come on up north of the border to God's country.


----------



## dzalphakilo

When one door closes, another one opens.

The question is if you will walk through the new open door.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Trakternut said:


> You're talking about Wisconsin, here. Don't you mean; God-forsaken???


 
This is inappropriate content for the Seriously Speaking Forum.  Please keep it serious in here.

Thank you,

PB


----------



## Trakternut

My apologies. My post was deleted by myself in keeping with the guidelines of this particular forum.
  I have been known to be a class clown and can't help myself sometimes.
I should have helped myself this time.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Be careful as to what you do at work. They can legally watch your surfing habits.
> Use your home computer.
> Give a resume to everyone you know (your line of work). It’s easier to find a job when you have one.


 
Yup. They could literally view what Im viewing. Acarry stuff and thats why I couldnt read anything at work relating to this thread or my PMs. Well as always, I cant thank you folks ENOUGH. Im 110% serious saying that ya'll have kept my sanity. Im someone that has had a tuff run the last 10 years. Off and on. Ups and BIG-ASS downs. I probably would be a bit more impact resistant but I really feel and have, in the last year or two, that because of what happened when I was younger, it somewhat tore off my "bumper" leaving me more vulnerable than I would like. 

BUUUUUUUUUT..... for the 1st time in a long time Im actually optimistic about this situation. I have this feeling deep down that Im going to beat the crap out of this situation! Im going to pick it up by the hair and PUNCH IT in the damn nose!!!! That doesnt mean Im not afraid. But one thing I havent had before now. I didnt have YOU folks (yes Im pointing at YOU  ). I come home every day and I spend hours on the weekend talking with all of you because youre a family to me. Best folks in the world!!!!!!!  I mentioned to Nixion that its been an eggroll full of emotions today. Bunch of love, fear, relief, depression and happiness!!!
WHY would I be happy today??????
I WON THE OFFICE LOTTO and got a $50 gas card!!!


----------



## jpr62902

Keep your chin up, Soosh.  As was said B4, a door closes so you can see the other better one opening for ya.

Howzabout all this support you're gettin' from the FF folks?  Not bad, eh?  Lemons to lemonade, mi compadre .....


----------



## Erik

dude, 
the news sucks, but i have to agree with many here who say having the choice handed to you may be for the better.
glad to hear you realize how much of a support group you have here.
good luck and keep us all posted.

also - for the record, are you limiting yourself to jobs in your current area, or are you willing to look elsewhere?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> also - for the record, are you limiting yourself to jobs in your current area, or are you willing to look elsewhere?


 
Well Im pretty open actually. Thing is relocating (which the thought excites me) has a cost associated to it and Sushi needs to store all his 'nuts' and spend every drop of green with caution now. So I guess the answer is... it depends. I feel the first step is to find out if I should continue in sales. Thats my whole background history. BUUUUUT.... it seems that sales isnt my thing anymore. If I can figure out WHAT I can do besides sales that would be TITANICALLY HUGE! I dont have time (or moola) for going back to school. I would really enjoy working at a hospital. Im co-dependant and love to help folks out! 
Chipendale Dancer is out though.


----------



## Erik

CNA classes as a start?
a lot of care facilities will hire you on while you take the classes, then give you a raise once you graduate in 4-6 weeks.
then you can go to CMA classes, get another raise, figure out if you like the medical field, and if so, attend LPN classes for 16-24 months...


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> CNA classes as a start?
> a lot of care facilities will hire you on while you take the classes, then give you a raise once you graduate in 4-6 weeks.
> then you can go to CMA classes, get another raise, figure out if you like the medical field, and if so, attend LPN classes for 16-24 months...


YES!!!!!.. sounds like a great idea to me!!


----------



## Trakternut

My wife left her baker/cake decorator job after 11 years to become a CNA at a nursing home. She's contemplating going for an LPN, possibly starting some classes next year.
  You'd do very well as a caregiver, Sushi, I believe that honestly.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> My wife left her baker/cake decorator job after 11 years to become a CNA at a nursing home. She's contemplating going for an LPN, possibly starting some classes next year.
> You'd do very well as a caregiver, Sushi, I believe that honestly.


I so totally agree Monte.
Good golly, why didn't we think of this before?
I think Sush would be an excellent nurse!
We know his heart is in the right place, it wouldn't take that long at all to get his license, especially if he got into an accelerated program.


----------



## Bobcat

Energy Services Account Rep
Job Number: 00085134

Description

Honeywell Building Solutions (HBS) is a $2.6 billion business that installs and maintains the systems to help keep buildings and facilities safe, secure, comfortable and cost-efficient. HBS specializes in service of critical building systems, including heating, ventilation and air conditioning (HVAC), building automation, fire, security and energy management.
Honeywell Building Solutions (HBS) is looking for an Account Representative Energy Services. 

The Account Representative Energy Services / performance contracting sales position is primarily responsible for developing and closing high level sales opportunities through executive level relationships in public and private sector markets. 

Responsibilities include: 
Appointments with top decision makers to discuss business solutions; including the repair and modernization of a facilities infrastructure. 
and implementing market growth strategies that define value for geographical and market aligned clients 
The changing dynamics of the energy market and governing legislation for large scale solutions based performance agreements of disciplined sales process that delivers value to clients through agreed upon milestones and requirements 
Knowledge of the emerging renewable energy market, LEED accreditation, and carbon monetization with a team to develop a comprehensive proposal that includes technical solutions, financial solutions, and overall cost savings. 
Presentation and contract negotiation. 
Ongoing customer relationships to insure customer satisfaction and future opportunities. 

Targeted markets include but are not limited to K-12 schools, universities and city/county/state government. 

Honeywell is a $35 billion diversified technology and manufacturing leader, serving customers worldwide with control technologies for buildings, home and industry.  Honeywell Building Solutions (HBS) installs and maintains the systems that help keep buildings and facilities safe, secure, comfortable and cost-efficient.  HBS services critical building systems, including heating, ventilation and air conditioning (HVAC), building automation, fire, security and energy management.





Qualifications

Basic Qualifications:
 Minimum Associates Degree or 5 years of Direct Energy Services / Performance Contracting sales.
Minimum 5 years of large scale solution based sales experience.

Additional Qualifications:

Bachelors or advanced degree preferred.
Demonstrated group presentation skills. 
Energy management/retrofit background preferred. 
Related industry experience preferred in local government, school or public sector. 
As an Equal Opportunity Employer, we are committed to a diverse workforce 

At Honeywell, our top priority is having great people who can live up to the demanding expectations of our customers and markets. To help you live up to those expectations, we emphasize continuous learning and development, giving you the chance to develop your career


Job: Sales
Primary Location: US-IL-Chicago
Schedule: Full-time
Education Level: Bachelor's Degree
Travel: Yes, 50 % of the Time
Relocation Available: No


----------



## pirate_girl

^.......... or...


----------



## Bulldog1401

Trakternut said:


> Y'know, Paul, in 1981 I started working for a grain company here.  After awhile, I began to hate the place. However, it was all I knew and I was afraid to step out, always looking for another job, but never going after one.  I endured a drunk boss who took his problems out on me and a couple of other guys. Then, in 1988, they cut the crew back. A junior employee should have been the one let go, but he drank beer with the boss in the evenings, so it was me who got two weeks notice. I did my job to the best of my abilities right up until quitting time the last day. I got a decent severance plus unemployment so I wasn't left to starve.  That's when I turned to trucking and worked in that field for the biggest part of 19 yrs.
> Getting shoved out the door of that grain elevator was a good deal for me.  There were pangs, off and on, but they subsided while I got adjusted to a new life.
> It's scary to find yourself in this scenario, but it's not fatal.  Like others have said; find a job to pay the bills and keep searching for something that you love to do.
> It was once said that if you do what you love, you will never work another day in your life. I've found it to be true.
> Now, go get 'em!!



Great advice, and very true!!!

Couldn't give you rep points again so soon or I would have....

Sushi, Don't burn any bridges like they said. 

Do you have any vacation or anything you can use to job hunt?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> My wife left her baker/cake decorator job after 11 years to become a CNA at a nursing home. She's contemplating going for an LPN, possibly starting some classes next year.
> You'd do very well as a caregiver, Sushi, I believe that honestly.


 
Thanks!!!!!!! Thats one of the best compliments I could get!!! 

For the 1st time I gave away from many rep points I got a message....

"Youve handed out your limit for Rep Points within 24 hours"!!!  I didnt even know thats possible.

CNA would be very cool! Im looking into other things too. There were some damn great suggestions from the past and present. 

Ya know, Im happy in the sense that I did my best at my job and wasnt a Piker like the rest of those *bleeeeeep!!!* that had their damn clients GIVEN to them! Plus they show up twice a week and THEN go on vacation! Of course now that one of MY clients is doing well..... its going to be given to one of THEM!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't worry about it Paul.
Onward and upward.
New horizons and great possibilities await you, sweetheart.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

GOOD!  Now you can go and get a good job!  Screw those assholes!!!!!!!!!!  BP called me and told me the bad news but I think its good news.  You were NOT happy there anyway and thats no way to feel when you go to work day after day.  BP also gave you the web site for the HR.  USE it Sushi and find a good job.  Those ****S didnt deserve you anyway.


----------



## Passingtime2

Paul, I don't know you nearly as well as most of the others. However, I do know from reading your posts here and on other forums, that your intellectual level is very high, you've got an abundance of energy, and most important, a large number of friends.

I truly believe you would be a great asset to any worthwhile organization. Your employer doesn't realize what their loosing. 

Good luck in your decision making process, and in finding meaningful employment.


----------



## cowgirl

sushi,

like everyone elas has previously stated, this could be a good thing for you in the long run.  I ran a bar for years and when it closed down I thought it was the worst thing that could happen to me.  now i look back and see it was the best thing that happened to me.  i hated my job, and now I have a great job that i love.  Keep your chin up and find a job you at least like.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Thank you again folks! You all just really make me feel great and all your words hit me deep. Means just a huge amount and makes my heart all darn mushy. I know I post pretty much anything and everything about my life. Its just, for me, not only therapy for me but that someone out there might recognize some goof named after a tasty blowfish treat (and a Simpsons episode) is going thru the same thing they are and possibly relate and know THEY arent alone.

Today at work, no one really spoke to me. People are looking at me a little different. It was weird! Shitty feeling too that all of my hard work will belong to some SOB peer there. You know... the ones that come in on Monday and Thursday for a total of 8 or 9 hours. That is the worst part of this. I'll have a health care group buying a shitload of stuff among a company that wants me to be a depo of millions of dollars of parts. WHEN does that START???? NEXT MONTH!!!!!!


----------



## American Woman

s





Deadly Sushi said:


> Thank you again folks! You all just really make me feel great and all your words hit me deep. Means just a huge amount and makes my heart all darn mushy. I know I post pretty much anything and everything about my life. Its just, for me, not only therapy for me but that someone out there might recognize some goof named after a tasty blowfish treat (and a Simpsons episode) is going thru the same thing they are and possibly relate and know THEY arent alone.
> 
> Today at work, no one really spoke to me. People are looking at me a little different. It was weird! Shitty feeling too that all of my hard work will belong to some SOB peer there. You know... the ones that come in on Monday and Thursday for a total of 8 or 9 hours. That is the worst part of this. I'll have a health care group buying a shitload of stuff among a company that wants me to be a depo of millions of dollars of parts. WHEN does that START???? NEXT MONTH!!!!!!


The other day I was talking to a woman how works in sales....she sells advertising to Time Share companies in Orlando....She was complaining about the gas prices and how they have caused everything else to go up, while sales are going down (I can identify with that) and now she has taken about a 15% cut in pay this past year. I was feeling sorry for her until I heard her say her pay went from 100 grand a year to 85 grand  I think we are selling the wrong stuff


----------



## Trakternut

Yup! If ya wanna make big bucks, sell either real estate or dope.


----------



## ddrane2115

Deadly Sushi said:


> Thanks!!!!!!! Thats one of the best compliments I could get!!!
> 
> For the 1st time I gave away from many rep points I got a message....
> 
> "Youve handed out your limit for Rep Points within 24 hours"!!!  I didnt even know thats possible.
> 
> CNA would be very cool! Im looking into other things too. There were some damn great suggestions from the past and present.
> 
> Ya know, Im happy in the sense that I did my best at my job and wasnt a Piker like the rest of those *bleeeeeep!!!* that had their damn clients GIVEN to them! Plus they show up twice a week and THEN go on vacation! Of course now that one of MY clients is doing well..... its going to be given to one of THEM!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr


 

find another job and dont go back to this one..........dont even call them, they dont deserve it. Oh and that ONE client doing well, call them tell them what they did to you (after you have left) tell them how big a scum the new dud is and that you recommend them buying from ??????? from now on.


(I do hope you know I am kidding, but if I found something I would not go back)  you can not slander them, they will get nasty if you do.   IF you found something comparable to what you do, can you go back to your clients?  Do you have anythink like a no compete?   I am not suggesting stay in this business, but if you did...........there is something for you, that you will like


----------



## mtntopper

Sushi, some good advice for you from the mountain top. Don't burn any bridges, take the high road and just leave graceful and show them you are the better person......


----------



## mtntopper

Here is a job for you Sushi or anyone else looking for work in Gillette Wyoming the energy capital of the US. My son called last night to tell me they can not get enough truck drivers for these haul trucks in the mine. He is training new truck drivers now and needs more asap. The pay is about $23.00 an hour to start with full benefits. It is shift work of 12 hour shifts and with 7 days in a row off once per month along with several 3 day stretches off. You must take pre employment drug/alcohol screening and be able to work shift work. You will make about 50K a year easily. Overtime is available at 1.5 and 2 times normal pay if you want to work some of your days off also.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Looks like a cool job Sushi.........You can even customize your work ride to give it the "Chicago" look so you'll still feel at home. 

All kidding aside.........Good luck in your job search......You'll do OK !


----------



## urednecku

SUSHI!!!  You get a job driving one of those, you will also get your _*MAN CARD*_ back!!





(I'm pretty sure ya will, anyhow.  )


----------



## mtntopper

Sorry, no man card is required. There are some young 18 to 20 year old gals driving these trucks that handle them like a pro. High school graduation is also required. Some trucks are even equipped with a microwave so you can have a hot gourmet meal while you work. Sushi, just go around in circles for 12 hours and get paid about $320.00 average per day for your work.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Tom and Redneck.  Please respect the rules of the "Seriously Speaking" forum.

Thank you,

PB


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Sorry, no man card is required. There are some young 18 to 20 year old gals driving these trucks that handle them like a pro. High school graduation is also required. Some trucks are even equipped with a microwave so you can have a hot gourmet meal while you work. Sushi, just go around in circles for 12 hours and get paid about $320.00 average per day for your work.


 
PM sent!  Thanks for thinking of me man!


----------



## mtntopper

PM returned!!!!!!!!! 

You need a major change in life and this would definitely give you that change and a new prospective along with a new total outlook. It might even toughen up the old Sushi we know and like............ Those Wyoming gals are pretty tough and won't cut you any slack.......


----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> PM returned!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *You need a major change in life and this would definitely give you that change and a new prospective along with a new total outlook.* It might even toughen up the old Sushi we know and like............ Those Wyoming gals are pretty tough and won't cut you any slack.......


*Fo sho!*
Trouble is, I can't picture Sushi in one of those rigs in a shirt and tie, and one of those fancy watches he so loves.
Hmmmm looks like he's going to have to say to hell with GQ in favor of donning the _manly_ attire..


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I can take the truck home with me and on dates right?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Erik

you don't take the truck on dates...









































you "take" the dates on the truck...


----------



## Spiffy1

Deadly Sushi said:


> I can take the truck home with me and on dates right?


 
Won't quite fit the drive through or the road, but I'm sure Wyoming girls would find a bosshoss or corvette or quarter horse more attractive than your "work truck."

Even if it it doesn't double as a girl magnet, I'd say it would be an interesting career choice for you.  If I wasn't tied to this location, there's a good chance I'd be heading for Wyoming myself.


----------



## Erik

I actually showed the post to my wife to see what she thought about relocating -  if they'd hire us both at those rates, it'd be a significant boost to the household finances!  (especially once the OT rates kicked in!)


----------



## DaveNay

Erik said:


> I actually showed the post to my wife to see what she thought about relocating -  if they'd hire us both at those rates, it'd be a significant boost to the household finances!  (especially once the OT rates kicked in!)


Don't forget how much you'll save because there ain't Jacques Schitt out there to spend it on.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Go for it Sushi.  You obviously are in need of a drastic change.  In the next few years, there will be mines like that up here and that's what I plan on doing.  Some of the guys that are already working in the exploration sections for these mines are making some pretty good $$$.  And the mines aren't even in the production stages yet.


----------



## mtntopper

DaveNay said:


> Don't forget how much you'll save because there ain't Jacques Schitt out there to spend it on.


 
Wrong it is just like everywhere else as people all need new homes, new sports cars, new trucks, a Harley in the garage, rv's and a boat in the driveway. Gillette area wages have all the people selling the goodies in the area to take your money just like anywhere else. You are very close to the Black Hills, Rapid City area to the east and the Big Horn Mountains to the west and Billings Montana to the north. Gillette is in the middle and a fast paced small town with a very young population of adults with most making big money and spending it fast. The infrastructure such as parks, very nice schools, and new events center are some of the good attractions of Gillette that make it more livable. The city/county/state has bunches of money to spend to build up the infrastructure to help accommodate the workers needed to run the energy industry all financed mostly from taxes on the energy industry. We also have a 5% sales tax with no state income tax which is great. It will take some time to adjust for many coming to the area, some leave and go back home and many others assimilate to the area and enjoy the opportunities available and this becomes home.

Link to Gillette area info: http://www.ci.gillette.wy.us/special/visitors.html


----------



## Spiffy1

Now quit jabboring on about the attractions of Gillette!  Next thing you know every scumball in the nation will be clammoring to get there and half will come through SD - with the really shady ones getting too lazy to make WY and staying here.  Should have seen Sioux Falls after it was named #1 city quite a few years ago.   I guess we can still try to freeze them out. 

Ok....now I'm off topic.... Somehow, I'm not quite sure I can imagine Sushi in WY - yet I can't imagine why not.  Go for it Sushi!  Unless you can talk Skurka into setting you up with a gun shop now that he's busy with his racecar, which would certainly be more interesting.  Even at that, this gig is probably about as risk free, and stress free as you can get in a decent money job; probably a nice change of pace after sales!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

No fingernails left. Im biting my toe nails. This is a HUGE deal. But again.... it begins with a resume that works. I NEED a good format.


----------



## darroll

Sushi,

They have professionals that write resumes. They are not real expensive. Most towns offer that service.


----------



## ddrane2115

mtntopper said:


> Wrong it is just like everywhere else as people all need new homes, new sports cars, new trucks, a Harley in the garage, rv's and a boat in the driveway. Gillette area wages have all the people selling the goodies in the area to take your money just like anywhere else. You are very close to the Black Hills, Rapid City area to the east and the Big Horn Mountains to the west and Billings Montana to the north. Gillette is in the middle and a fast paced small town with a very young population of adults with most making big money and spending it fast. The infrastructure such as parks, very nice schools, and new events center are some of the good attractions of Gillette that make it more livable. The city/county/state has bunches of money to spend to build up the infrastructure to help accommodate the workers needed to run the energy industry all financed mostly from taxes on the energy industry. We also have a 5% sales tax with no state income tax which is great. It will take some time to adjust for many coming to the area, some leave and go back home and many others assimilate to the area and enjoy the opportunities available and this becomes home.
> 
> Link to Gillette area info: http://www.ci.gillette.wy.us/special/visitors.html


 

does not mean you have to go ape $hit and buy into it all.   that is the first mistake many make.

I have seen those big rigs in action, and driving them is no walk in the park, I hunted in the coal country in Ky.


----------



## ddrane2115

Deadly Sushi said:


> No fingernails left. Im biting my toe nails. This is a HUGE deal. But again.... it begins with a resume that works. I NEED a good format.


 
dude you got all but an invite, and my guess is these guys and gals dont give a squat about you being anything but sober, good driver, faithful to the job, willing to work the schedule, and present and accounted for.    If i was losing my job, with no ties here..............bye bye baby.....


----------



## mtntopper

ddrane2115 said:


> I have seen those big rigs in action, and driving them is no walk in the park, I hunted in the coal country in Ky.


 
My son says it is real easy to get comfortable driving one of these within a few days. They have Sirius radio in most of the haul trucks to keep you going. It is also considered the beginner job in the mines and most new hires start right here unless you have other needed mining skills. They can make a truck driver out of most anyone including Sushi in a short time. He believes it is safer driving a big haul truck in the mine than driving on the highway going to and from work. They do not have problems with a drunk drivers on the mine property and we all wish we can say this about the public highways.


----------



## American Woman

American Girl drove a huge truck durring a summer break from college...not this huge...hauling dirt from one place to the other. She LOVED it!


----------



## HulaMac

Thinking of you my haole friend. Praying for a bigger and brighter future. You can do it..............I know you can!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Thanks HulaMac 





> They can make a truck driver out of most anyone including Sushi in a short time. He believes it is safer driving a big haul truck in the mine than driving on the highway going to and from work. They do not have problems with a drunk drivers on the mine property and we all wish we can say this about the public highways.


 
I hope so! I cant drive stick! Are they automatic?


----------



## Trakternut

Depending on the mine truck, Sushi, they've either got an automatic transmission that you can stand inside the case of, or a diesel/electric drive. Both are hands off once you get rolling.
  Don't worry, if you got a job driving them things, you won't get turned loose until you have passed some serious training. At 1,000 + dollars a unit, they won't take a chance with anything.
  MSHA, which is the mining industry's version of OSHA has very stringent rules and regs which you'll have to know inside and out.


----------



## urednecku

Careful, trakternut, don't scare him away with havin to learn so much. 


Sushi, if you get that job, rest assured you will known what you are supposed to do BEFORE  they turn ya loose. They've seen all kinds of drivers, & I'm sure they could teach nearly any-body to operate them things. (as long as there's not any mail boxes around to jump out in front of or behind of ya--)


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## Deadly Sushi

HAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! I just sold $85,300 worth of IT stuff!!!!!! 
Take THAT Mr. Im Gonna Can Sushi Manager Guy!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> HAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! I just sold $85,300 worth of IT stuff!!!!!!
> Take THAT Mr. Im Gonna Can Sushi Manager Guy!!!!!!!



Nice one Sushi....this just adds to what i suspected the fact they are making cutbacks and not just kicking ya ass out because your no good.

keep up the good work it all goes down on your reference when you leave.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> Careful, trakternut, don't scare him away with havin to learn so much.
> 
> 
> Sushi, if you get that job, rest assured you will known what you are supposed to do BEFORE  they turn ya loose. They've seen all kinds of drivers, & I'm sure they could teach nearly any-body to operate them things. (as long as there's not any mail boxes around to jump out in front of or behind of ya--)


  



Trakternut said:


>


What are you laugh'in at


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Well I can say that I do not mind some levity within THIS thread. Note to the Mods on that just in case. 

UPDATE:
Do you know I called 10 apartment places out in WY and you will never guess how much they want...... $880 was the LOWEST!!!!!!! .....

It doesnt even have a freakin pool! Supply and demand WOW! Anyhow, most of them want either a month or 1/2 month for a security deposit. ANNNNNNND my credit is crap and I dont know if I can even get an apartment out there. SHIT!!!!


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> Well I can say that I do not mind some levity within THIS thread. Note to the Mods on that just in case.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Do you know I called 10 apartment places out in WY and you will never guess how much they want...... $880 was the LOWEST!!!!!!! .....
> 
> It doesnt even have a freakin pool! Supply and demand WOW! Anyhow, most of them want either a month or 1/2 month for a security deposit. ANNNNNNND my credit is crap and I dont know if I can even get an apartment out there. SHIT!!!!



AND if you talk to people they will work with you! Wyoming is NOT Chicago. The people are WAY different. Much more likely to work with a guy and cut him a break. Keep after it!


----------



## Spiffy1

Like rback noted, talk to people.  On that note: also try asking the HR dept. of the company hiring if they have a list of places to occupy.  For that matter if they don't have any information, either a bit of web searching or even someone on FF might be able to point you in the direction of some places or individuals renting rooms in the area. 

Go west young man!


----------



## Trakternut

Another option is to bunk in with somebody. This'll cut the rent down for you, allowing you to stack some cash for the deposit and rent payments.  Be creative in your thinking, fella. Opportunities don't just drop out of the sky, they have to be made. So, go make you one. *NOW!!*


----------



## Kwiens

Sushi,

Drive your Police Interceptor to Wyoming and get that job driving the big Tonka trucks!! Don't wait. That Crown Vic oughta sleep four so you should be able to clear ($10 per person per night times 3) $900 in a month. There's your first month's rent.

Seriously, check with the HR department of the mine, they can give you contacts for lodging and may even set you up in a bunkroom for a few weeks until you get your feet on the ground.  I'm sure they have a bunk trailer or two for just this purpose.

Go get 'em Tiger!!

K


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Like rback noted, talk to people. On that note: also try asking the HR dept. of the company hiring if they have a list of places to occupy.


 
I did actually but she wasnt sure. They told me to call the employment hotline.... see what position I want.... fax my resume over with that info on top. Easy! 


> Another option is to bunk in with somebody.


Sounds like Brokeback Mountain. 


> Opportunities don't just drop out of the sky, they have to be made.


 

I *KNOW*!!!!!!!!!!  Whipping up a 100% new resume in not easy!!! I already had the one with oversights done a week ago!!!!! I know youre trying to motivate me. Im super-duper motivated already. Im just reallllllly stressed now. Should I move or should I stay? Should I go this way or that way? use this format or another? The format I thought would be good doesnt seem logical. Reason being, anything that is filled out online is chronological and the functional format isnt. ANyhow Im blessed beyond I could want with you guys helping this piece of seafood rolled in rice out.  Thanks Trakternut for kicking me in the rear.


----------



## Trakternut

*BOOT!!!!!!*


----------



## Bulldog1401

Seriously SushI....

When I was younger, I used to drive a lumber delivery truck. Not as big as a minining truck, obviously. Very hard work off loading by hand many types of building materials. 

But guess what? I have rarely been happier in the working world than I was way back then. Simple job, that provided an easy sense of accomplishment. I was in great shape, and as long as I had a full load and a full cup of coffee, I could just relax and enjoy the low stress job that also paid my bils.

Sometimes a complete turn around is the best thing for you. And if it doesn't suit you, there will always be something to sell. ( by the way, a truck driver usually has an irrevocable man card, that is printed it very dark black ink...)


----------



## urednecku

Since yer single, think about a camper. There is a good chance you can find a used one real reasonable, and camp-sites are a lot cheaper than apartments. 
In about 1990 I took a summer job in NY state. Rental places wanted 10 to 12 month leases, & things were looking better, so my (now ex) wife, 10 yo boy, & self  ended up with a camper trailer. We wound up living in it for about 6 or 8 months. Yea, it was a little crowded, (there were 3 of us in it), but we saved a bundle on rent. 
Just another option.  And that crown would probably pull a smaller one without too much trouble, as you wouldn't be pulling it every day.
Just another option.


----------



## Trakternut

Good thinkin', Redneck! I hadn't thunk o'that! That IS a good option.


----------



## fogtender

Deadly Sushi said:


> I *KNOW*!!!!!!!!!! Whipping up a 100% new resume in not easy!!! I already had the one with oversights done a week ago!!!!! I know youre trying to motivate me. Im super-duper motivated already. Im just reallllllly stressed now. Should I move or should I stay? Should I go this way or that way? use this format or another? The format I thought would be good doesnt seem logical. Reason being, anything that is filled out online is chronological and the functional format isnt.


 

OK, I didn't see if anyone posted this for you but here is a site that you can find just about any job in the Federal System....  You can go or do just about anything you want and some will pay for relocation.  But you have to send Resumes to a lot of the places to get responses...

http://www.usajobs.gov/


----------



## bczoom

urednecku said:


> Since yer single, think about a camper. There is a good chance you can find a used one real reasonable, and camp-sites are a lot cheaper than apartments.


Having just been to Wyoming and that general area in a camper, assure this is a viable solution. There are very few that can be used year around.  The facilities aren't setup for winter use and many campers themselves are not either.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Having just been to Wyoming and that general area in a camper, assure this is a viable solution. There are very few that can be used year around. The facilities aren't setup for winter use and many campers themselves are not either.


 
Sushi popsicle! 



> OK, I didn't see if anyone posted this for you but here is a site that you can find just about any job in the Federal System.... You can go or do just about anything you want and some will pay for relocation. But you have to send Resumes to a lot of the places to get responses...
> 
> http://www.usajobs.gov/


 
Thanks for the link. The gov't IS on my to-apply list. I would never have to smile or be kind at work again!!!!!!


----------



## k-dog

Good time to get in gov't now with a lot of the baby boomers retiring.  They are even giving hiring bonus for some high demand position.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

They are giving me more time. I dont know how much but......
I didnt get FIRED!!!!!!! 

WTF!?!?!!??!


----------



## Spiffy1

Something to do with that $80K order perhaps?  Maybe the president saw you drooling as she shook your hand and thought it was too cute?

Either way congrats!....I think?   

But now who's going to drive that mining truck with your name on it?  I don't think I could handle the commute.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I will STILL take the job at the coal mine if it comes across my plate.

I cant believe this.

Well it COULD have been due to a new LARGE client requesting 700 webcams a few days ago OR the OTHER $50K I sold on top of the $83K. 

That saved my hide!


----------



## Erik

keep in mind - this is likely only a stay of execution, not a pardon.
keep on your toes, actively seek new employment, and once you get a new job, ask the boss lady out for dinner.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> keep on your toes, actively seek new employment, and once you get a new job, ask the boss lady out for dinner.


 
 Ohhhhhh MAN! I get nervous every time I talk to her because I cant say what I generally would. I WANT to flirt with her but I cant. So my mind goes through filters to make sure Im saying proper things. The filters of course make me hesitate and I end up sounding like William Shatner when I talk.


----------



## Erik

so when you do end up handing in your resignation, you'll have the perfect opening line.
"Now that there's no longer any possible conflict of interest, would you like to join me for dinner?"


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Im betting her husband wouldnt care for that.


----------



## Erik

well, drat.
OK, apply for the Wyoming job, it's very pretty country out there, and at $48k, you could afford the $800 a month apartment, pay off the Camry, sell it AND the Vic, and buy a jeep at federal auction so you'll be able to get to work in the middle of winter.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> I end up sounding like William Shatner when I talk.


 that's funny Sushi..


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> and buy a jeep


 
A JEEP?  No way man. Jeeps are junk. They drive like crap, extremely uncomfortable, tiny, crappy on gas, crappy on reliability and WAY overpriced. Im just going to drive that coal haulin truck back to my place.


----------



## Erik

Deadly Sushi said:


> A JEEP?  No way man. Jeeps are junk. They drive like crap, extremely uncomfortable, tiny, crappy on gas, crappy on reliability and WAY overpriced. Im just going to drive that coal haulin truck back to my place.


you're thinking Jeep Wrangler.
I'm thinking Grand Cherokee, Commander, or even Liberty, all of which are good vehicles - otherwise, why would so many of them be used in gov't services where reliability and the ability to get where you need to be are critical?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> you're thinking Jeep Wrangler.


 
Yes I was. Hate those little things. 

I would probably get a Toyota Truck


----------



## DaveNay

Deadly Sushi said:


> Yes I was. Hate those little things.
> 
> I would probably get a Toyota Truck


Way over priced.  Get a Ford Ranger.


----------



## rback33

DaveNay said:


> Way over priced.  Get a Ford Ranger.



Let's not put the cart before the horse...  I think we need to focus on getting the job that requires the Ranger.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Erik said:


> you're thinking Jeep Wrangler.
> I'm thinking Grand Cherokee, Commander, or even Liberty, all of which are good vehicles - otherwise, why would so many of them be used in gov't services where reliability and the ability to get where you need to be are critical?



Hey.......I have 2 jeep wranglers, a 91, my on & off road toy, and a 2006........last of the real jeeps in my opinion...........They're the greatest thing since sliced bread..........use them in the proper context & they are by far the coolest vehicles I've owned.......it's a JEEP thing....you gotta own one to understand !!


----------



## mtntopper

*Ok Sushi*, *now is the time to get your application into Rio Tinto*. As of today the job postings/openings are for haul truck drivers at Cordero Rojo, Jacobs Ranch and Antelope coal mines. The process closes the 15th and they will be hiring quickly for all three mines. *Get it into them ASAP and get ready for an interview and drug testing. They will most likely call you soon after if they like your resume and feel you would fit*. You may want to also call them also as the squeaky wheel gets the grease. After you get the ap into them pm me.............


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Ok Sushi, now is the time to get your application into Rio Tinto. As of today the job postings/openings are for haul truck drivers at Cordero Rojo, Jacobs Ranch and Antelope coal mines. The process closes the 15th and they will be hiring quickly for all three mines. Get it into them ASAP and get ready for an interview and drug testing. They will most likely call you soon after if they like your resume and feel you would fit. You may want to also call them also as the squeaky wheel gets the grease. After you get the ap into them pm me.............



SENT!


----------



## RNE228

Deadly Sushi said:


> Yes I was. Hate those little things.


 
Serious loss of man card points. Have you ever been hard rock wheeling in a Jeep? Others do it, but not like a Jeep! They're little so they manuaver... And bad reliability? Sources???



Deadly Sushi said:


> I would probably get a Toyota Truck


 
Serious loss of man card points. Especially to pick a Toyota over a Jeep. Some older Toys work ok off road. But they sure do not replace a Jeep, nor what a decent Jeep with a decent driver can do...

Besides... You need the job first... Think positive, get job


----------



## Erik

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Hey.......I have 2 jeep wranglers, a 91, my on & off road toy, and a 2006........last of the real jeeps in my opinion...........They're the greatest thing since sliced bread..........use them in the proper context & they are by far the coolest vehicles I've owned.......it's a JEEP thing....you gotta own one to understand !!


like you say, wranglers are great - in context.

a cherokee or commander can do almost as well on the trails as a stock wrangler, but are suitable for a lot more day to day chores as well.  (like keeping the weather out, being able to carry 4 people comfortably somewhere and arrive with their kidneys intact, etc...)


----------



## dzalphakilo

RNE228 said:


> Serious loss of man card points. Especially to pick a Toyota over a Jeep. Some older Toys work ok off road. But they sure do not replace a Jeep, nor what a decent Jeep with a decent driver can do...
> 
> Besides... You need the job first... Think positive, get job


 
First, RNE228 is correct, get the job first!

Second, Toyota hands down over the jeep ANY DAY.

Jeeps are great for off roading "jaunts", but man, try driving *days* loaded down with gear in a jeep with a couple of guys.  That expereince cured me of ever wanting a jeep.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Moderator Note:

Please keep the vehicle discussion out of the Seriously Speaking area.

Thanks,

PB


----------



## Trakternut

dzalphakilo said:


> First, RNE228 is correct, get the job first!
> 
> Second, Toyota hands down over the jeep ANY DAY.
> 
> Jeeps are great for off roading "jaunts", but man, try driving *days* loaded down with gear in a jeep with a couple of guys.  That expereince cured me of ever wanting a jeep.




I think he was pretty serious about not liking Jeeps!


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> I think he was pretty serious about not liking Jeeps!


I agree. When/if Sushi gets the job, he will have to be able to GET TO work, and some of those places, a Crown Vic just will not drive to.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I got fired today around 9:30 today. My my largest client didnt pay up and were put on credit hold. Once youre on credit hold, ya cant BUY anything. If you cant buy anything I cant sell anything. They promissed they would pay their 90 days past due stuff last week Tuesday. Nothing happened. We called every day. Finally they said we would recieve payment on Friday. Nope. Nothing.   So SOMEONE is going to get a nicer commission check this month when the company DOES recieve payment of the $125K. PLUS the client wants to buy another $100K worth of stuff. 

Awwww shit man.  Its ok though. I ran out of clean T-shirts anyhow.  I even went to that darn Sunday event.  

BTW I went and filed for nonemployment. What a depressing place. I'll be OK though.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sushi, I'm sorry to hear that although it is not unexpected.

GOOD LUCK with finding a great new job!

Jim


----------



## thcri RIP

You kind of knew it was coming.  For the company to let you go just because the client didn't pay is not your fault.  

You are just going to have go and dig hard Sushi.  We will be all thinking of you here.


----------



## fogtender

Deadly Sushi said:


> BTW I went and filed for nonemployment. What a depressing place. I'll be OK though.


 
When I first got out of the Coast Guard we moved to Ohio from Alaska for a few years, I went to the unemployment office there, it was also my last visit, you are right about it being depressing.  

I took the first check, bought a chainsaw and started to cut/trim trees for people and sold firewood.  Made about three hundred a day which in the late seventies and early eighties wasn't too bad, not to mention got me in pretty good shape after a few weeks of a lot of aches and pains....

After that I took a job on the local Sheriff's department and still cut wood part time since it paid a lot more...


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm sorry Paul.

Now's the time to think positive and get your act moving.
You have no choice.
No time for pussyfooting around ma dear.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Thanks guys. Yeah. I knew it was coming. Still didnt prevent me from having some very moist eyes shaking the hands of my fellow co-workers and thanking them for their help and telling them I enjoyed working with them as teammates. Some really good folks there.

Thing is.. me getting canned IS my fault. I should have had more clients. Dont get me wrong. I kicked ass as best as I could, but I should have had more clients that purchased more. I should not have been canned either. I worked harder than any other rep there. And just not harder. I worked damn smart too. At least I wont have to go to that Obama church.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> cut/trim trees for people and sold firewood. Made about three hundred a day which in the late seventies and early eighties wasn't too bad,


 
 $300 a DAY?!?!?!? Per DAY?!?!? Well thats ........ $6000 a MONTH!!!!!!!! For firewood??!?! Thats $80K a year! Sign MY ass up! 

I'll buy my own Snowcat!!!


----------



## fogtender

Deadly Sushi said:


> $300 a DAY?!?!?!? Per DAY?!?!? Well thats ........ $6000 a MONTH!!!!!!!! For firewood??!?! Thats $80K a year! Sign MY ass up!
> 
> I'll buy my own Snowcat!!!


 
Funny part was I sold most of my firewood to people on welfare living on a farm with lots of woods around them, and they weren't handicap either...  Another reason I don't like the welfare system.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I agree Foggy!!! Now THAT is LAZY!!!!!! Yeeeesh! just not lazy, but flat out stupid!


----------



## Erik

I'll sell you a chainsaw  - and can find you really low cost housing 15 miles form town if you want to relocate to NE Ks, since we'll be moving out of our current place in a month....


----------



## Spiffy1

Good Luck Sushi!  

So you going to pick me up on the way through to WY?  If there isn't enough OT on the trucks: we have a MS361, and a MS200 too, but my wife would insist the latter came home to visit every time I did (actually the 200 is hers anway, his and hers chainsaws for anniversary gifts to each other one year [somewhere around the 5th {wood} at that] - aint we romantic...).  I don't recall anyone getting rich around here cutting wood, but the good excercise still hasn't changed!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

By the way folks, thanks again for being nice and supportive. This time off gives me some time to run for President. *cough*
Bobcat is my manager. He picks my ties out  






> I'll sell you a chainsaw  - and can find you really low cost housing 15 miles form town if you want to relocate to NE Ks, since we'll be moving out of our current place in a month....


 
Geeee heehh... ahhh.. chainsaw huh? Not sure the same business model will work over in KS. 



> So you going to pick me up on the way through to WY? If there isn't enough OT on the trucks: we have a MS361, and a MS200 too,


 
Whaaaaa???


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sush,
Just to let you know if your interested in doing firewood I have the plan for you!  Its what I was going to do in my off season for the snowcat business.  BUT I started my job with Honeywell.  Call me.  Of course it wont be till after this winter season which is just about here.  You can make some good money here in Ely NV.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I'll call ya!


----------



## Spiffy1

Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

> Whaaaaa???


 
Thought you were applying to drive mining trucks in Campbell county WY; I'm not far off I90 so thought you could try to talk me into trying the job market in WY.  The Stihl dealer up in Watertown really knows his stuff, so my saws and weed eater [actually a brush cutter - I still like the way the weight distributes across the back] are Stihl; thought if overtime in the trucks runs thin, one could try the firewood idea.

In reality, it's a bit early for me to be looking outside of reasonable commuting distance yet [especially with the weather still cooperating for painting and the like fairly often], but I have to start considering options.


----------



## Trakternut

Annnndd.........just _what_ are ya gonna call him?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

No word yet on that position.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

BTW, thanks for everyones kind words.


----------



## Trakternut

Deadly Sushi said:


> BTW, thanks for everyones kind words.


Now, now.......don't go getting all.........._sushi_ on us, here. Mancard points are in jeopardy.


----------



## cowgirl

> Mancard points are in jeopardy.


 
I though he lost his mancard???

Sorry to hear about your job sushi, take a vacation and find a job that will appreciate you and all your hard work.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*shaving using rubbing alcohol* (not kidding) Been doing it sincee I was 15. *OOOOOUUUUUUUUCH!!!!!* Stings but takes care of the 'rash'.


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## Deadly Sushi

MANCARD!!!!!


----------



## Erik

dry shave.
before taking a shower.
not even water.

and the MS361 & MS200 Spiffy mentioned are Stihl chainsaw models.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Hey! I always dry shave!


----------



## Erik

you said you use rubbing alcohol?
or is that your aftershave?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Aftershave? Whats THAT?  i use rubbing alcohol 91%


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Aftershave? Whats THAT?  i use rubbing alcohol 91%


You must scream like a scalded cat after a morning shave..


----------



## urednecku

Good luck, Sushi. You'll do ok, just keep yer head up, & get busy. Let us know how big those trucks really are.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Thanks man! I'll be OK.


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> You must scream like a scalded cat after a morning shave..


 
Quite a picture you painted there....


----------



## jwstewar

Sorry to hear about the job situation there Sushi.

Since you seem to enjoy computers and cars, I was going to suggest being like an Internet Car Salesman. I've got a buddy that used to be a computer programmer. He is now an Internet Sales Manager at a mid-size car dealer. He just has to get the people in the door. He then hands them off to a "salesman." He is making better money now than he did as a programmer - though it is more hours. Then you didn't know what a funny car was......


----------



## American Woman

Wow Sush, you have been kicked outta the crib into a big new world with so many opportunities for you....Now put a smile on yer face and go get'em! :thumbs:


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Moderator Note:

We will be moving this thread to the Open area if we continue to see non-serious discussion in this thread.

Sushi - please let us know if we can move it now. You do not appear concerned with keeping the content "serious".

Thank you


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I prefer it stays in the Serious area. Thanks


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Deadly Sushi said:


> I prefer it stays in the Serious area. Thanks


 
OK, but please watch your thread drift.  If you are going to post non-serious replies here again then the thread will get moved. No more warnings.

Thank you


----------



## Spiffy1

Deadly Sushi said:


> I prefer it stays in the Serious area. Thanks


 
Your thread, so my opinion doesn't count here, but since it is your thread I can't imagine anyone  you about anything more than obviously humorous tangents if the thread was moved. The only reason I'm commenting on PBs suggestion, is that while thread drift can be quite annoying on occasion [especially when rooted in serious matters], sometimes it can stimulate creative thinking applicable even to the original matter - even if more often it winds up on distant planets and is then forgotten. 


Do what's right for you; this is an interesting thread to me either way.


----------



## RNE228

Deadly Sushi said:


> Thanks man! I'll be OK.


 
Possibilities? What is you background? BSEE?

http://www.intel.com/jobs/jobsearch/index_js.htm?Location=200000016


*Financial Analyst – 557947*




Apply for Job
Apply for Job
Description
As a member of the Operations Finance team, you will be a full business partner, making and influencing business decisions that maximize shareholder value. In this position, you will be driving sound business decisions and keep Intel legal worldwide while maintaining high standards of professionalism and integrity. Your responsibilities will include but not be limited to: 
- Responsible for capital and factory capacity analysis 
- Responsible for budgetary plans and tracking 
- Responsible for project valuation and prioritization 
- Responsible for cost reduction and expense controls 
- Responsible for financial statement analysis 
- Responsible for sytems implementation 
- Pricing analysis and reporting 
- Responsible for management reporting
QualificationsYou should possess a Bachelor of Arts degree and/or a Bachelor of Science degree with an emphasis in Finance, Accounting or Economics. Additional qualifications include: 
- Well qualified candidates will have knowledge of problem solving, business partnering, accounting and controls 
- Minimum of six months experience in leadership and teamwork either on a school project or outside of school 
- Firm knowledge of financial statements and their interrelationships and a minimum of two years of experience utilizing the Microsoft Office* Suite of tools 



http://www.intel.com/jobs/jobsearch/index_js.htm?Location=200000016
Description
In this position, you will be responsible for leading cost engineering and/or financial analyst and project control activities on both major ($5 to $100 million) and small semiconductor construction projects at Oregon Intel sites. Your responsibilities will include but not be limited to: 
- Reporting to the Cost Engineering Manager in the OR Project Controls Group (PCG) and will be an integral member of a project team which includes members from the CSC project management and procurement organizations 
- Partnering with members of the project team to develop monthly project forecasts, implementing and enforcing project controls, driving process improvement and cash savings opportunities 
- Controlling all project commits, preparing funding requests and presenting project reports 
- Working closely with the project team to support contract negotiations, bid evaluations, and claim resolution 
- Participating in Virtual Factory (VF) and strategic teams to drive Best Known Methods (BKM)
QualificationsYou should possess an engineering or construction management degree and\or an M.B.A. graduate is preferred but candidates with significant relevant work experience is sufficient. Additional qualifications include: 
- Educational and/or work experience with an emphasis in project controls and finance 
- Strong leadership, business partnership, written and/or verbal communication and analytical skills 
- Ability to deliver clear and accurate data on a timely basis 
- Working knowledge of VersaPro*, SAP*, and P3E* would be an added advantage




*Investment Manager – 558865*


*Responsibilities and Details*


Apply for Job
Apply for Job
Description
Job Description: The Corporate Equity Dealmaker is part of a small team who identify/source deals, develop, define, and close equity investments and acquisitions in order to meet strategic needs and objectives of various technology sectors within Intel Capital. Incumbents are responsible for 1) identifying and screening potential deals and equity investments, 2) advising management about the merits of potential deals, 3) obtaining internal agreement on negotiating positions and strategies, 4) ensuring that the terms of any deal make business and financial sense for Intel, and 5) acting as part of the external negotiating team. The individual will be responsible for deals from initiation through closing, and post closing monitoring. This position requires a high degree of interaction with organizations outside the company at the executive level, and will require frequent travel. Strong understanding of digital media trends and business models. Ability to manage multiple programs simultaneously. Strong networking, negotiating and marketing skills are essential. Development and negotiation of contracts involving intellectual property. Experience developing and/or negotiating contracts involving software, content and/or services may be required.
QualificationsYou must possess an M.B.A. (or equivalent) with relevant years of working experience (approximately two years). You must have the ability to conduct due diligence on private and public companies, structure deals, transact deals, and manager post investment. In addition, you must possess relevant market segment domain expertise and/or a demonstrate a command of the overall market segment trends.



*Visual Computing Account Mgr – 559687*


*Responsibilities and Details*


Apply for Job
Apply for Job
Description
In this position, you will be responsible for managing Intel's engagement with select Visual Computing software companies with an emphasis on game content creation, middleware and tools. Your responsibilities will include but not be limited to: 
- Developing detailed account strategies aligning Intel and account goals, and executing to them by developing a deep understanding of the account's business and strategies, power base mapping, identification and management of multiple engineering and co-marketing projects, roadmap disclosures, relationship building and executive interactions. Success will be measured on accounts public alignment to and support of various Intel Visual Computing products 
- Fostering and maintaining strong professional relationships with key middleware and tools ISV's, a passion for technology and be able to communicate the benefits of Intel Visual Computing products in particular to customers and partners 
- Responsible for deep, technical and marketing alignment between Intel and the most strategic Visual Computing software companies 
- Evangelizing Intel's vision and technology to key game developers in meetings, events, and presentations 
- Managing and prioritizing strategic game titles, engines, and tools engagements for numerous internal groups, working closely with Visual Computing application engineering and marketing 
- Facilitating the provision of in-depth ISV feedback to guide Intel� architecture and tools designs 
- Ensuring that the most innovative game, content creation, middleware and tool companies in the world have the tools, resources, and motivation they need to fully leverage Intel's Visual Computing products
QualificationsYou should possess a Computer Science or Engineering degree with at least five years experience actively working at or with Visual Computing middleware and tools software companies. A Bachelor of Science degree or a Bachelor of Arts degree is preferred. Candidates must be able to demonstrate real relationship and proven results with visual computing middleware and tools software and companies. Additional qualifications include: 
- Superb communication and presentation skills 
- Ability to create and articulate complex strategies 
- Output focused 
- Self starter and willing to travel



*NAND Business Analyst – 558504*


*Responsibilities and Details*


Apply for Job
Apply for Job
Description
In this position, you will be responsible for analyzing customer and business trends in order to develop market and customer strategies. You will be working closely with Marketing, Finance and Engineering teams as well as with the worldwide stakeholders to develop the best customer support strategies to maximize profitability. You will also be responsible for demand forecasting, commits and process development for new market capabilities
QualificationsYou should possess a Bachelor's or a Master's degree, with three to five years of planning and/or supply chain management experience. Additional qualifications include: 
- Strong interpersonal and communication skills 
- Good analytical and presentation skills 
- Ability to summarize data into high level messages/trends 
- Ability to manage multiple issues and interfaces simultaneously 
- Ability to quickly become familiar with a variety of tools and/or systems 
- Ability to deal with ambiguity 
- Ability to work in a multicultural environment across multiple time zones 
- Experience using Microsoft* Office* Excel* and PowerPoint* as part of day-to-day work


----------



## mtntopper

I did a little analysis of the pay scale at one of the mines for haul truck operators. Here are the facts:

You will work a total of 15.33 days average per month of 12 hour shifts split about equally between days and nights. Your pay per day will average about $325.00 per shift. You will get one stretch of 7 days off each month and 2 stretches of 3 days off and the rest will be single or two days off at a time each month as an average. If you elect to work only your scheduled shifts you will make about $4,982.25 per month and $59,787.00 yearly which does not account for any extra days or double time holiday work. My son usually works about 4 to 5 extra days a month for the added money, since they are always short on operators and for something to do in the middle of his longer stretches of time off. He works in drilling/blasting and as a haul truck driver/trainer at one of the mines. This will add about an additional $1,400.00 per month to your pay. Not bad to sit in a truck and drive in circles for 12 hours while listening to right wing/ left wing Sirius talk radio while driving on the wrong side of the road.....

After about 6 months to a year your pay will increase $2 to $3 per hour and advancement to other jobs in the mine is always available. These mines are non union and take very good care of their employees with great benefits to keep them non union...


----------



## Spiffy1

Wow! 

You can't get that kind of salary in SD, with a degree [although I think medical does alright; I should have been a doctor  ] and 50-80hour weeks.


----------

